# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  The June Thing

## txgirl

Oh Martin/Lisa....Gary/Toni?  Who's on the island soon?  Lance and I arrive on May 29th back on June 7th.  Would love to see old friends and new! :)

----------


## Toni

We'll be there June 3rd-17th and our sons are joining us June 4th-11th. The guys will be planning to do some hiking if anyone is interested...

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

----------


## tim

I'm jealous.  Come play with me in the winter time!

----------


## Toni

Oh, Tim... We miss the days when you made 10 trips a year to the island!

----------


## PIRATE40

Kathie and I will be there May 31-June 11........

----------


## elgreaux

ditto...

----------


## MartinS

Well,,,, I'm coming May 28 to June 7th.. And I'm bring two hot ladies with me..... So that means I'll be busy. You know, the sunscreen thing, fix'en them poolside drinks, picking up after them, doing laundry, being the taxi for them..... I cant wait !!

Oh yea, and everybody plan on a villa gathering at our place.

----------


## leep75

End of the month for us.  June 22-29.

----------


## HydeParkOH

Jennie and I are doing a short visit this year, June 2-12.  Still gotta get Marius to autograph my book!  Be happy to meet some more members, maybe pick up some  restaurant recommendations and suggestions to do/see, usually just see the insides of my eyelids, St.Jean beach and half-dozen farorite restaurants.  Time to branch out.

----------

